# Audio/Video cuts but computer still running



## Pyrowolf (Apr 5, 2014)

When playing some full screen games, but seemingly not all (League of Legends, Dark Souls 2, and Bardbarian so far) and not every time, my computer's Audio will completely cut and my monitor will say No Signal but the lights and fans inside my tower are still on and the light on my mouse is also still on. Any help on this problem would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Are your MSWindows, Audio&Video drivers all up to date?


----------



## Pyrowolf (Apr 5, 2014)

Went to the device manager thing and let windows check for updates for each driver, and I have Windows update set to download all of it's stuff automatically. So I'm assuming it's all up to date.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model# of your computer/motherboard? 
Go to the manufacturers *support/download drivers*, type in your make and model# and download *Audio *and* Video *drivers for your model. 
Then go to Windows Update and manually check for new updates.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Make and model of your machine? If Windows update installed generic drivers that might be the problem. Follow Spunk's advice by going to the manufacture of your computer's website update graphics, Audio, and network adapter drivers. Microsoft's generic drivers are good but not as good as the ones by the manufacture of the hardware.


----------



## Pyrowolf (Apr 5, 2014)

Custom build computer, the motherboard is: BIOSTAR Group A880GZ I'm currently downloading each of the drivers for it.

Edit: None of the drivers listed sounded like a video one, I got on board audio driver. Then downloaded HDMI driver, but I got the message: "No Driver was supported in this driver package"


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try the manufacturer of the video card.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Search and type *devmgmt.msc*, right click the *devmgmt *results and R*un As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Device Manager*. Expand *Display*. What is the make and model# for your *Video/Display* card? 
Go to the Video card manufacturers web site and type in the make and model # and download the latest Video driver for your model card.


----------



## Pyrowolf (Apr 5, 2014)

NVIDIA GeForce GT 440 Is my video card, I'll go check up on that as well. Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download the nVidia driver for your version of Windows (eg) Windows 8 or 8.1, 32 bit or 64 bit and see how you get along. NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce 340.52 Driver WHQL


----------



## Pyrowolf (Apr 5, 2014)

The problem unfortunately still exists. I have used the Nvidia GeForce experience thing which updated my drivers, apparently I was behind, but the problem just now occurred again.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Ugh! Hoped it was a driver issue. Time to test the hardware = Video and Audio cards. Also underpowered PSU can be at the root of the problem.


----------



## Pyrowolf (Apr 5, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't at all know how to test those. How do I go about doing so? Do I need to dismantle my computer?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The PSU's rating is on the top (usually) of the PSU. Since the games you play require more than typical computer usage and you want to see where it is and more importantly how to easily replace it, see: How to install a power supply for your computer
Before recommending 3rd party tests for your audio and video cards, if your unit is a Dell, Dell Diagnostics is already on your unit or available free by download at their site. Some other manufacturers offer similar apps.


----------



## Pyrowolf (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm not sure what it is your asking me to do.


----------



## Pyrowolf (Apr 5, 2014)

Are you suggesting my power supply could be the issue? I've had this computer running for about 2 years now and playing the exact same games during that time. The power supply has never been a problem, but the power supply I did get was fairly cheap.

As a side note, the issue doesn't occur instantly, it seems to always happen after about 30min of play.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Since your computer is custom made and not a Manufacturer (Dell, HP etc) you will not have the built in Diagnostic. 
Turn off the computer and take the side off and look at the label for the *P*ower *S*upply *U*nit. Report the *Make, Model and Wattage.* 
You can also boot into Setup (Bios) go to *PC Health* and look at the* +12V* and *+5V* rail lines. If those are *+* or *-* more the *.5*0 degrees (eg) +12.61 or +4.47 or whatever, then the *PSU* may need to be replaced.


----------



## Pyrowolf (Apr 5, 2014)

LOGISYS Computer PS550ABK 550Watts ATX12V Power Supply With SATA and 20/24 Pin connectors. - Newegg.com

LOGISYS Computer PS550ABK 550Watts ATX12V Power Supply With SATA and 20/24 Pin connectors.

Edit: looking into the bios thing. 
12V: 11.9
5V: 5.05


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Check Graphics Card on Windows 8 - mywindows8.org



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuEA_31y7gg


----------



## Pyrowolf (Apr 5, 2014)

This says the graphics card is working properly, was there any specific info you wanted from the properties?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What about the sound card test as per the video in Post #19? Make sure you have Java and Flash enabled to view it.


----------



## Pyrowolf (Apr 5, 2014)

The test in the video also works just fine for me.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Intermittent problems are the toughest to solve. It's like when you take the car to the mechanic and the sound has vanished or you get to the Doctor and the symptoms aren't there. I'd hate to say to replace the PSU even though that might be the problem, only to have wasted your money. You could check all the connections for tightness to be sure it's not something that simple.


----------



## Pyrowolf (Apr 5, 2014)

Yea, I didn't have high expectations in being able to fix this without just replacing a whole bunch of parts and hope I replaced the one that needed it. I'll just end up not being able to play those games untill I can replace parts then. Thanks again for all the help you both have given me.


----------

